
Tech workers live 40 to a house in high rent San Francisco - edward
http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/10/tech-workers-live-40-to-a-house-in-high-rent-san-francisco/
======
nicolashahn
I used to live with someone who had stayed at the Negev in the Tenderloin, and
he took me to a party there.

It's not something most people who are out of college would choose, and really
is fairly close to something you'd see in a frat house. The rooms that I saw
are about 12x15ish with two bunk beds each (so 4 people) IIRC. There was a
large communal living room/kitchen area on the bottom floor that I didn't get
to judge fairly because when I was there every surface was sticky with
alcohol. Fun party though.

He told me that most people go there to do a coding bootcamp who just need
somewhere to sleep for a couple months, then move out after. Also people from
out of state/country who found a tech job and needed to find a place very
quickly, since trying to find housemates through Craigslist is a full time job
itself. Very high turnover. He himself only stayed for about 3 months.

Generally the people there are highly social compared to most techies and the
average age was mid 20s, lots of people right out of college. It seemed like
something that might be fun to do when you're that age, but gets old quickly.

I think it definitely fills a much needed niche in the housing market and if
you're sharing a room it's much cheaper than anything else you'll find. It's a
fantastic place to make friends and connections if you're landing in San
Francisco with none.

------
henson
I lived in a similar venue a couple of blocks away during my first month in
SF, and the "social community" aspect gets old very quickly due to a lack of
basic amenities. It was less of a house, and more of a warehouse with bunkbeds
in it. As a further indicator of quality - on the day I moved out (to an
actual house, with cheaper rent), the place was being fumigated for
cockroaches.

The title here is a tad click-baity, but these places are somewhat
exploitative indeed.

------
sebleon
Ha, I actually lived in one of the early iterations of the Negev. There were
15 of us in a 2 bedroom loft. 10 people shared a single room filled with bunk
beds, and paid about $1k/mo each.

Shitty conditions helped form strong bonds between us - met some of my best
friends in life that summer.

------
aaron-lebo
This has to be sensationalized right? $1,900 a month to live with forty (!)
other people?

~~~
bobbles
From the article: "It has three floors and roughly 50 rooms"

How they can state something like that and not give SOME visual indication of
what these supposed rooms look like sounds like theres some obvious context
missing from those statements.

~~~
aaron-lebo
I found some additional links:

[http://sfist.com/2014/11/21/tech_co-
op_the_negev_faces_furth...](http://sfist.com/2014/11/21/tech_co-
op_the_negev_faces_further.php)

[https://www.thenegev.com/#/building/negev6](https://www.thenegev.com/#/building/negev6)

If you look at the first link there appear to be four floors. There's a 3d
view in the second link. It looks like that bottom floor visible from the
street is the main communal living space. Below that is a basement with
laundry, workspaces, and theatre. The three floors above those are the actual
"apartments". I'd guesstimate they are about what you'd expect from a dorm
room in size.

~~~
bobbles
Thanks there is actually a room tour link on the page. Looks about a double
bed, desk and a small amount of floor space. Bigger than a dorm room I had to
stay in at least

------
cylinder
Sounds like a lifestyle choice.

